# Shih Tzu/ mini Dachshund cross



## charlsvdb (Jul 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me a little about Shih Tzu/ miniature Dachshund crosses? I've come across various american websites that describe them as "Schweenies" - some breeders, some rescue/rehome organisations. However, I have come up with nothing in the UK.

Are crossing two breeds frowned upon? Are there adverse effects of cross breeding?

Many thanks for any info.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

I have never heard of that cross before, sounds very interesting.

I am sure someone will be along soon to help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

charlsvdb said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me a little about Shih Tzu/ miniature Dachshund crosses? I've come across various american websites that describe them as "Schweenies" - some breeders, some rescue/rehome organisations. However, I have come up with nothing in the UK.
> 
> Are crossing two breeds frowned upon? Are there adverse effects of cross breeding?
> 
> Many thanks for any info.


This has been discussed many times on the forum,
I think crossbreeding is not necessary unless for a specific purpose i.e working dogs,lurchers.

Nearly all breeds in the uk have health issues,many dogs that are a result of crossbreeding are from parents with no testing done.
Yes potentially they can suffer, taking on health issues from both breeds.
The rescue centres are full of crossbreeds,as a result of irresponsible breeding.
I don't see how anyone can advise on the crossing of two breeds as they will take on some if not all of the parents breed traits,temprement can be another issue,all pups may look different depending again what they have inheredited from the parents.

The adverse effects of crossbreeding can been seen quite clearly,rescue centres picking up the pieces and full of unwanted dogs,bred for no other reason than greed.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Never heard of Schweenies does not even match the 2 names together as most of the Numpties breeding crosses do. No pup will be alike IMO so no one will be able to tell you what they will be like. 
As Sallyanne mentioned there will be health issues involved from both breeds. Think someone is extracting the urine


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, have just put a search in on those cross breeds there are loads of them around, tried to get a pic but it wouldnt let me right click.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like a funny concocsion to me.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I just had a look at one page and they all turn out differant, just crosses i think more for the rescue centres
here is a link to have a look 
Schweenie, Schweenies, Dachshund Shih Tzu Hybrid


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

they will be crossing cats with poodles next.

Hey do you reckon Cockerels were ever crossed with poodles? hence cockadoodle doo?


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

anything is possible these days hahahah


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> they will be crossing cats with poodles next.
> 
> Hey do you reckon Cockerels were ever crossed with poodles? hence cockadoodle doo?


Lol,
Thanks I now have OJ all over my screen & keyboard


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

hay a strange mix!

why cant people be happy with the breeds that are already out there?!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> they will be crossing cats with poodles next.
> 
> Hey do you reckon Cockerels were ever crossed with poodles? hence cockadoodle doo?


pmsl..now your on doggy ground talking about poodles


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

I love poodles janice, I think they are smashing dogs. But I just cant understand why people cant have a POODLE or a LABRADOR or any of the other breeds they seem to be crossing with poodles.

Seems to be the in thing. Poodle crosses.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Never heard of that cross before - I hope they are not being bred in the UK - stupid name for a cross if you ask me. There are plenty of cross breeds in the rescue centres - no need to breed anymore!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Lol,
> Thanks I now have OJ all over my screen & keyboard


OJ Simpson on your keyboard Oh My

Its a shame the way people are breeding Poodles as they are gorgeous dogs


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

what ever next..


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

All of this cross breeding gets me so mad they are doubling up on health issues and I can never understand why people pay such high prices for a puppy that is basicly a Mongral.
If people didnt buy them they wouldnt breed them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i've just seen an add for a cavopoo £650.what a joke


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> i've just seen an add for a cavopoo £650.what a joke


Janice go to EPupz they have Poodle/ Bernese Mountain Dog Cross Puppies for sale


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

clueless said:


> Janice go to EPupz they have Poodle/ Bernese Mountain Dog Cross Puppies for sale


lol thats where i saw the add... i wish they had a section of their own.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> lol thats where i saw the add... i wish they had a section of their own.


Yes so do I


----------



## newgirl41 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello, I'm New here and I myself, have a schweenie! I was not looking for a certain breed, just a free puppy that was in need of a good home... I just got her a week now and she is 11 weeks old. We named her Bella, and she is a very calm puppy!
We love her! I have pics if you would like To see...


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

newgirl41 said:


> Hello, I'm New here and I myself, have a schweenie! I was not looking for a certain breed, just a free puppy that was in need of a good home... I just got her a week now and she is 11 weeks old. We named her Bella, and she is a very calm puppy!
> We love her! I have pics if you would like To see...


Yes please post a piccie or 2. Can I ask why she was named a schweenie


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Agggh, if you want a crossbreed go to the rescue centres. The only reason people are breeding these is because they give them a stupid name and then ask lots of dollars/pounds for them.

They have the same health issues as pedigrees, because they are animals, just like us, we all will suffer with some health issue at some point in our lives.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

newgirl41 said:


> Hello, I'm New here and I myself, have a schweenie! I was not looking for a certain breed, just a free puppy that was in need of a good home... I just got her a week now and she is 11 weeks old. We named her Bella, and she is a very calm puppy!
> We love her! I have pics if you would like To see...


i would love to see a picture, i have seen afew ads for them, but never seen one,


----------



## newgirl41 (Jan 24, 2009)

```
Agggh, if you want a crossbreed go to the rescue centres. The only reason people are breeding these is because they give them a stupid name and then ask lots of dollars/pounds for them.

They have the same health issues as pedigrees, because they are animals, just like us, we all will suffer with some health issue at some point in our lives.
```
OK, *I* DID NOT CROSSBREED THIS DOG!!! I posted that I was not looking for a certain breed!
What is your problem? Just because this puppy is mixed, does that mean it dosen't deserve love?
GEEZ, they were not selling them! Their Dashund happened to mate with their shih tzu...
Now, I'm sure some people do sell them, but these people didn't.
All people are not the same, thank GOD!
Now to answer the question, why I call her a schweenie?
Because when I looked it up online that's what they are called, but I prefer to call her Bella...


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

newgirl41 said:


> ```
> Agggh, if you want a crossbreed go to the rescue centres. The only reason people are breeding these is because they give them a stupid name and then ask lots of dollars/pounds for them.
> 
> They have the same health issues as pedigrees, because they are animals, just like us, we all will suffer with some health issue at some point in our lives.
> ...


I prefer Bella as well LOL


----------



## newgirl41 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank You. You know, I did not join this forum to be put down, but to get advice from other dog owners being that I'm new at this and could use advice.
Thank You for being nice, and I will post a pic of Bella soon!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> they will be crossing cats with poodles next.
> 
> Hey do you reckon Cockerels were ever crossed with poodles? hence cockadoodle doo?


pmsl..............


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

crosses already named
American Canine Hybrid Club Recognized Mixed Breeds

LOL


----------



## newgirl41 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's Bella:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bella is very cute, thank you for posting a picture of her,


----------



## charlsvdb (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Newgirl41,

You know, it was me who started this thread months ago - and feel much the same as you. I innocently asked a question, to be better informed about this cross breed and was pretty astounded at the comments, to say the least! Thanks a lot for putting a picture up of Bella. She is so cute and I wish you many, many happy years together


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

I think you would end up having terrible back problems with this breed of dog. Likely to prolapse a disc at some point in its life. I think this is a breed to stay clear of breeding. Unless you have the worlds best insurance of course!


----------



## newgirl41 (Jan 24, 2009)

```
You know, it was me who started this thread months ago - and feel much the same as you. I innocently asked a question, to be better informed about this cross breed and was pretty astounded at the comments, to say the least! Thanks a lot for putting a picture up of Bella. She is so cute and I wish you many, many happy years together
```
Thanks


----------



## newgirl41 (Jan 24, 2009)

```
I think you would end up having terrible back problems with this breed of dog. Likely to prolapse a disc at some point in its life. I think this is a breed to stay clear of breeding. Unless you have the worlds best insurance of course!
__________________
```
That does it! I have enough of the negative people on this forum!
I'm now canceling and WILL NOT BE BACK!

Thanks for all your "HELPFUL ADVICE"!!!


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

newgirl41 said:


> ```
> I think you would end up having terrible back problems with this breed of dog. Likely to prolapse a disc at some point in its life. I think this is a breed to stay clear of breeding. Unless you have the worlds best insurance of course!
> __________________
> ```
> ...


I wasnt trying to be offensive with my comment. Ur dog has been bred now and thats fine. All i said was this cross should be avoided in future. Weird


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

charnmar said:


> I wasnt trying to be offensive with my comment. Ur dog has been bred now and thats fine. All i said was this cross should be avoided in future. Weird


All dogs such as pedigrees have been crossed in the past...


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

Natik said:


> All dogs such as pedigrees have been crossed in the past...


But in my opinion this cross should be avoided. These 2 breeds of dogs have relatively long backs and are prone to prolapse. I know this from experience.

The OP asked for peoples thoughts on this 'breed'. Thats what have posted.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

charnmar said:


> But in my opinion this cross should be avoided. These 2 breeds of dogs have relatively long backs and are prone to prolapse. I know this from experience.
> 
> The OP asked for peoples thoughts on this 'breed'. Thats what have posted.


A purebred dachshund is prone to prolapsed disc. Does it mean this breed should be avoided breeding? :confused1:


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

They should be bred with shorter backs and longer legs yes certainly! They have been bred too long in the back now. 

To cross two breeds who are prone to this though is asking for trouble. Although if they were from parents who had been bred with a short back the risk would be very slim. 

I think if someone was serious about breeding these it would have to be looked in to long and hard to ensure you wouldnt get this problem or a high risk of any fault these two breeds may have. 

Personally though, and i know pedigree's were crossbred at some time in history, a crossbreed is still a crosbreed no matter how you combine their names. And until they start to register some of these crosses, they will still be crossbreeds.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

charnmar said:


> They should be bred with shorter backs and longer legs yes certainly! They have been bred too long in the back now.
> 
> To cross two breeds who are prone to this though is asking for trouble. Although if they were from parents who had been bred with a short back the risk would be very slim.
> 
> ...


Breeding alot of pedigrees the way they are is asking for trouble as well sadly.

I think this person ownes a lovely dog and when a cross-breeder does his/her homework on health testing and ensures the backs of the dogs are ok to breed with then surely there is nothing wrong with that 

Alot of dachshunds are bred with a very long back or else they wouldnt be known as sasauge dogs


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

Natik said:


> Breeding alot of pedigrees the way they are is asking for trouble as well sadly.
> 
> I think this person ownes a lovely dog and when a cross-breeder does his/her homework on health testing and ensures the backs of the dogs are ok to breed with then surely there is nothing wrong with that
> 
> Alot of dachshunds are bred with a very long back or else they wouldnt be known as sasauge dogs


Lets start referring to them as 'Stumpies' and we may get people breeding short backed sausages.

I am a fan of the kennel club but they need to change the breed standard on these. Its ruining a fantastic popular dog and costing owners lots of money.

I dont really know where im going with this........just ranting really. :confused1:


----------



## Jordeebella (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there, I actually have a Shih Tzu/ mini Dachshund cross. His name is Patrick, and hes about 4 or 5 years old now.
I don't have any answers to this forum, I just thought that some people might be curious as to what he looks like, and acts like. If anyone is curious you can ask me for pictures. He is really a cute dog, and I'm not being that bias  Hes long like a dachshund and has very short legs, and a big head with big ears. He used to be sort of blonde, but now hes turning darker brown and almost gray. Hes an awesome dog, but with him being so low to the ground he has a difficulty with getting up steep stairs or onto beds. Hes really friendly, and mostly well mannered. And hes not a dumb dog either.
I just wanted people to know that this kind of dog actually exists.. and he's super awesome


----------



## bennybenson (Jul 28, 2010)

Our Dashie/Shih-tzu is almost 1 year old now. 
The breeder clearly stated "mini-daschund" as one half of the mix but there is nothing mini about this dog - already 28lb!
Unsure whether this is an anomaly for the breed, he was one of a litter and definitely the largest pup.
No respiratory problems, upset stomachs, skin disorders (our westie has a lot of skin problems), but I fear the dashie in him may cause some athritis and back issues later on, especially given his bulk. He gets around fine now, but he's only young. This is just one of those risks I guess, a trained eye could probably spot the healthier pups in the litter.
Otherwise, very even temperament (which I'm convinced comes from the shih-tzu), but difficult to train.
Hair length seems to vary greatly from dog to dog, perhaps depending on the dashie in the mix, ours has long, fast growing black/tan hair. Doesnt drop hair but requires frequent clipping.


----------

